# RIP Indiana and Pearl



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

I had two fish pass away today 
Both Indie and Pearl are gone! :|
I would post pictures, but they are in my posts and picture albums already...

Enjoy the big fish tank up in the sky my fishies


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Okay I decided to post pictures!
PEARL








INDIANA


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm really sorry for your loss.  They were stunning fish.  Just think, they had a great home, and wonderful parent!


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Did a disease get them or just old age?


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

With Indie it might have been old age. He is almost 2 years. But Pearl was a surprise. I got her in January this year. She didn't' look diseased at all, she was just dead 
I all honesty, I thought it would be my other girl Athena who would die first. She was sick for a couple weeks with Ick and some other weird fungal stuff. But she's better now... I just didn't see these guys dying!


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

And what's weird is they both died on the same day.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

